# Great Run Of Gigs.



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Don't often make the effort, been disppointed too many times but 3 shows got me giddy with excitement.

Adam Ant at Holmfirth Picturedrome was freakin amazing, rocked the house and nailed every single song, a wild and totally unexpected performance. :thumbsup:

Wednesday night I am going to see Yo la Tengo at the Cockpit Leeds and then back to Holmfirth later in the month for Ron Sexsmith. :thumbsup:

Anybody else got a show to look forward to?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I very nearly had to go to Take That after my wifes sister bowed out. :disgust:

She's found a replacement though, so I get a Poker night on Saturday while she's out! :thumbsup:

Not been to a good gig in ages - had a couple of disappointments and we haven't been now in maybe 18 months.

Seen a few comedy gigs though. Bill Bailey, Peter Kay and John Bishop were all excellent.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Don't often make the effort, been disppointed too many times but 3 shows got me giddy with excitement.
> 
> Adam Ant at Holmfirth Picturedrome was freakin amazing, rocked the house and nailed every single song, a wild and totally unexpected performance. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Ah the Cockpit, don't know why I don't go more often. Caught The Rifles there a few years ago, they were outstanding.

On the horizon, Mumford and Sons / Arcade Fire in Hyde Park.

Cheers


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

MarkF said:


> Don't often make the effort, been disppointed too many times but 3 shows got me giddy with excitement.
> 
> Adam Ant at Holmfirth Picturedrome was freakin amazing, rocked the house and nailed every single song, a wild and totally unexpected performance. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hi Mark

I was in Holmfirth last week staying at the sunnybank guest house, my son lives just up the road in Linthwaite and I was up paying him a visit I had no Idea that Adam Ant was playing there as it seems a little bit to much of a sleepy place to me.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Taking the kids to glastonbury - looking forward to:

Streets, The Vaccines, Plan B, Primal Scream, Kaiser Chiefs, Queens of the Stone Age, Jimmy Cliff, Elbow, Morrisey,Fleet Foxes, Jah Wobble, BAD, Duane Eddy, Fatboy Slim, The Coral, John Cooper Clarke, Hothouse Flowers, Chumbawumba, Guillemots, KT Tunstall...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Envious that you got to see Adam Ant on his latest tour, Mark. I tried to get tickets down here but failed. Saw the Ants a few times back in the 1980's, and hear that he's been bloody good this time out too.

I've been on a rich run of gigs lately, with more to come including

Two Door Cinema Club - Glastonbury warm up gig

Chapel Club

Tindersticks

Explosions in the Sky - not until January, and the first time I'll have been to Brixton Academy in years

Really enjoying live music again after quite a few years away from it.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm not sure it's entirely in keeping with the thread topic but I seem to have stopped going to gigs. I went to loads when I was younger & have seen Pink Floyd, Page & Plant, Red Hot Chili's, Rainbow, Iron Maiden, Def Leppard, Tom Jones, Kylie as well as many many others. I seem to have mellowed somewhat & now go to the theatre a lot (though more often than not I'll be down as part of the crew working backstage so I don't really get to "see" the show). The last couple of times I've been as a member of the audience though have both been excellent experiences. Most recently I went to see Al Murray at The Carriageworks in Leeds - this was the 1st comedy gig I, or my wife, have ever been to & we both loved it so I'm hoping it won't be the last. Earlier in the year we went to London to see the spoof version of The 39 Steps at The Criterion theatre - this also was fantastic. If you live in/near London & have never seen it then I urge you to do so - how 4 actors (3 of whom play a multitude of characters) can do so much on stage with pretty damn near perfect comedy timing is beyond me. It really is superb - there are clips of it on Youtube if anyone's interested in taking a peak.

I've been to The Cockpit a good few times but particularly remember going to see Terrorvision who were pretty good (understatement) & Bjorn Again (!) who were less good! The Irish Centre is another good small venue in Leeds & I went to see Limehouse Lizzy there a couple of years ago - they're a Thin Lizzy tribute band & really rather good


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Foggy said:


> Envious that you got to see Adam Ant on his latest tour, Mark. I tried to get tickets down here but failed. Saw the Ants a few times back in the 1980's, and hear that he's been bloody good this time out too.
> 
> Foggy


Foggy, I saw him once before maybe '79/80 in a pub, "Dirk" era, an electric night as he was the coolest thing at the time. This time I expected nothing but disappointment, he has obviously put in a great deal of effort, he looked 40 max and put on a great display of showmanship, an unbelievable night.



marmisto said:


> Taking the kids to glastonbury - looking forward to:
> 
> Streets, The Vaccines, Plan B, Primal Scream, Kaiser Chiefs, Queens of the Stone Age, Jimmy Cliff, Elbow, Morrisey,Fleet Foxes, *Jah Wobble*, BAD, Duane Eddy, Fatboy Slim, The Coral, John Cooper Clarke, Hothouse Flowers, Chumbawumba, Guillemots, KT Tunstall...... :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

I gave up going to gigs about a decade ago, after having a run of disappointing shows.

I've seen virtually every rock band worth seeing from the 70's/80's/90's, but it all became far too corporate. Every decent band suddenly became stadium rockers with tickets at Â£30+ a throw. And for the Â£30 you've paid you had the priviledge of viewing them from 80 yards away........ how I miss the days of the Rainbow, Hammy odeon etc.

I prefer pub bands these days, and the bonus is that my Â£30 gets me pissed as well


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Yo la tango should be good . The worst gig I have been too was rhcp at v fest a few years back they totally messed their sound up and no one could hear them, watched them later on at the millennium stadium and they were stunning.

Kyuss last month is still making me smile one of my favorite gigs ever and I've done thousands.

Looking forward to black crowes now next month glad the tickets didn't sell.

Jealous of anyone with glasto tickets this year Qotsa gig will be a very memorable one .


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Not been to a gig for a long time primal scream was probably my last and it was long after they were good.

I can't name one current band I would pay money to see.

but bobby womack is playing blackburn in november (his only UK gig) and that might just drag me out to see a live show.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Mark, when I read the title and thought you were referring to a certain Man U player and his luck with the fairer sex.

Nothing to get too excited about, but Katherine Jenkins on the 24/06/2011 - I am officially middle aged!


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Just found out that Robin Trower is on at the Derby Assembly Rooms - got to remember to get tickets. I went to see Walter Trout there and was disappointed - very self indulgent. I have most of his back catalogue and the mix of music was nothing like the album mixes. In fact played it to the 710 and she asked Who's that? - wouldn't believe it was the same band.

On the small venue front going to see this guy http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ben+prestage&aq=0&oq=ben+prest Ben Prestasge - heard it's a great show.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

still hanging on and hoping that bowie does one last tour......think the only band that i would pay money for would be either muse or gilmour and waters got back together and toured the wall.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

I thought this thread was about Ryan and his dribbling skills...


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Got GWAR next week (should be a laff) and then Sonisphere in July, can't wait


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> ...
> 
> Kyuss last month is still making me smile one of my favorite gigs ever and I've done thousands.
> 
> ...


Just noticed this - another Kyuss fan?! FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am going to see Iron Maiden in August :notworthy:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

All together now, as shrilly as you can... "Run to the hills..."

:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> All together now, as shrilly as you can... "Run to the hills..."
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


I always give that one a miss :lol:


----------



## Trotskey (Dec 26, 2010)

Big Bad Boris said:


> I gave up going to gigs about a decade ago, after having a run of disappointing shows.
> 
> I've seen virtually every rock band worth seeing from the 70's/80's/90's, but it all became far too corporate. Every decent band suddenly became stadium rockers with tickets at Â£30+ a throw. And for the Â£30 you've paid you had the priviledge of viewing them from 80 yards away........ how I miss the days of the Rainbow, Hammy odeon etc.
> 
> I prefer pub bands these days, and the bonus is that my Â£30 gets me pissed as well


My sort of gig. Went to check the Levellers website to see if they were touring and they were charging approx Â£120 for a 3 day festival, plus parking plus loads of seemingly costly extras. What happened to the Battle of the Beanfields?

As above, save my money and go to the local methinks. unk:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

JoT said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > All together now, as shrilly as you can... "Run to the hills..."
> ...


I won't I'll be singing it at the top of my drunken voice in the O2!

(seeing Sepultura tonight)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

howie77 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


good man . im a massive massive qotsa fan but going to see kyuss is up there with the best gigs and experience ever ,talking to oliveiri before hand was mind blowing .a very underated and overlooked band .


----------

